# Millie the RR



## Kenmillix (Sep 15, 2008)

As asked by PM here are a few pics of millie, when she is quite young as only have pics of her preggers lol









^^^The day we got her^^^^









^^^The little monkey used to pass out where ever she was lol^^^









^^^^The beanbag kept shrinking!!!^^^^^


















^^^^The beach for the first time lol^^^^









^^^With her boyfriend ^^^^









^^^^Sitting down for dinner at the pub(they let us inside with her here as it was freezing)^^^


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

She is beautiful, making me want a pup lol x


----------



## Kenmillix (Sep 15, 2008)

due soon....


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

she is a lovely looking dog...cant wait to see her babys pics


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

she is gorgeous


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

lovely pics, she looks like a great girl


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

shes gorgeous, let us know when she has them,


----------



## fun4fido (Jul 22, 2008)

Millie is a beautiful girl. Hope she is well and snoozing in her box


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

She is beautiful!


----------



## phillipa (Mar 3, 2008)

she is gorgeous


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

she's gorgeous


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

she's beautiful x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

shes Gorgeous, love the one of her on the bed


----------



## esiteans (Oct 25, 2008)

She's really lovely  Nice pictures, also.


----------



## Kenmillix (Sep 15, 2008)

and she's had these puppies so see the thread in dog breeding for pics of her babies.


----------

